# Interesting article



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all (if there's anyone left on this forum!), I came across this interesting web post I thought I might share :-









Microbiota and Malodor—Etiology and Management


Accumulating evidence indicates that microbiota plays a critical role in physiological processes in humans. However, it might also contribute to body malodor by producing numerous odorous molecules such as ammonia, volatile sulfur compounds or trimethylamine. ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





It is definitely one of the most comprehensive articles I have ever seen in detailing all the different types of awful seems people like us suffer from and what we cpuld be doing to at least lessen the severity of of the odours


----------



## stevedavid15 (3 mo ago)

yellow11 said:


> Hi all (if there's anyone left on this forum!), I came across this interesting web post I thought I might share :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your article is excellent. Please let me know where I can obtain the most recent article on revenge merch because I'm curious to learn more about it.


----------

